#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Free VBA Tools for IPM Products

## reservoir_ff

Free VBA Tools for IPM Products 

The tools are:

Tool to import Prediction results from GAP Model. The tool can import results for every element. Additionally, it can import saved predictions and plot them to compare (this works for every element on your GAP Model). The tool can import history data from an Access Data Base (sucha as the data base linked to OFM), but this feature is built for my company data base only. If you want to use it for your company Data base, contact me.

Tool to create a GAP model. Specify wells and reservoirs in MS Excel and the model is generated in GAP. 

Tool to change MBAL Names associated with reservoir element in GAP model.



Tool to export pipe description from MS Excel to GAP Model. 

Website: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Free VBA Tools for IPM Products

----------


## Gorlanich

Hey guys!
Maybe somebody have any instrument to convert GAP TDP file format to eclipse VFP (VFPROD)?
Thank You!

----------


## hoangducbk

Thanks a lot. helpful

----------

